# Urachal cyst



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi
Is there anything you can tell me about a urachal cyst?
I wasn't given much info at all and I can't seem to find much on the internet.
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, it's a cyst that forms between the umbilicus and the bladder, they are fairly uncommon i think, who has one?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

It was picked up in my 20 week scan. Need to be scanned further on and see if its still there but I wasnt given much info on what it was. Found it strange that I couldnt seem to find much on google xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never come across them to be honest as I'm a paediatric nurse only, sorry Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks anyways   xx


----------

